# Help please, oh technical geniuses?



## Kerrybuchanan (Sep 19, 2014)

Please move this thread if I have put it in the wrong place.

Has anyone else had any trouble with their iPad using Pages since the IOS8 update? Mine crashed Pages after the update and told me I had to update Pages too, not allowing me access to my documents until I did, but ever since Pages is not behaving at all for me. All the other programmes, whilst slightly more irritating since the update, are at least working acceptably.

It is as though the keyboard is faulty, missing out letters all the time, e.g. If I type _paragraph_ I might get _pragrap_ the first time, _pargraph_ the second, etc. it is seriously driving me insane as I use Pages exclusively for my writing and usually write around 1-2k a day.

At first I assumed I was just having a bad day with my typing accuracy, but I have been watching it like a hawk and it's definitely not me!

Please tell me, oh great and wonderful technical people what idiot thing I have done or forgotten to do. 

Very miserable. Help.


----------



## Kylara (Sep 19, 2014)

I would recommend saving all of your files and then doing a clean install of Pages - so delete it completely and reinstall. It may not have deleted the previous version and so when you are doing things it "gets confused". A clean install of the programme should help but make sure everything is saved off of the device first  (I had to do this with my recent graphics card update on my laptop - it was seriously bugging out because it was trying to run the two installs at the same time because it hadn't deleted the previous version properly)

Also if it is the keyboard generally mucking up - that will need recalibrating or reinstalling (depending on what keyboard thing you have) and if it is a problem across the board since the update then I would suggest copy everything off the device and do a clean install of iOS8


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you. I'll try that. Just seems to be Pages so far...


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 19, 2014)

Mine seems fine. I'm not sure which update I'm on, though, but I think it's 8


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Sep 19, 2014)

You are holding it wrong.

Actually people have been having problems with iOS8.  The last Apple product I bought was Apple II, but I did do support of people with Apple stuff 1994 to 2004 (as well AS400, DOS, Novell, Windows, Linux, UNIX etc)


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Sep 19, 2014)

It worked! Thank you Kylara.

I didn't choose to have an iPad but was given it by my son's school after I finally gave in to pressure and joined the Board of Governors. If they'd told me to begin with that I would get an iPad out of the deal I might not have fought so hard!

I scoffed and said I'd never use a tablet for writing, but then had to eat my words because the keyboard seems so much easier than a conventional one for arthritic fingers. Now I'd be lost without it...


----------



## Kylara (Sep 19, 2014)

Excellent  glad you can type again!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 19, 2014)

Not fair. My lot never gave me an ipad.*

Composes message... Dear headmaster


* but you live in the posh bit.


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Sep 19, 2014)

Aye, have to be some advantages to being a farmer!


----------

